# New Craftsman 320.50429



## Retired! (Jun 26, 2016)

I just picked up the 14 Amp Digital and am setting it up for some practice. The fine adjustment increments don't seem to match all I find online or in manual.

All say 1/64" increments, yet I have 4 increments between each 1/64 mark, or 1/256?

Manual also says each full revolution of fine adjust equals a 1/8" up/down movement. Mine appears to be 1/16" per 360 degrees.

What gives?

I am just getting back into woodworking after a couple of decades off, lol. Thank you for some help.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums oh nameless one...
you could measure how far the bit travels IRL w/ one of these (or it's digital counterpart) to validate what is really going on....

.


----------



## Retired! (Jun 26, 2016)

and here I thought Retired! was a great name...........feels right. lol

Thanks, great depth gauge, already ordered.

This will making measuring accurate but I still wonder why the noted Craftsman increments are so far off? Typical?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe typical...

you will find multiple uses for that gauge..

most excellent name..
but there are a passel of retired here...
me included...

but do you have a name to go w/ the face...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> I believe typical...
> 
> you will find multiple uses for that gauge..
> 
> ...


Maybe Mr. Retired!!! :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Maybe Mr. Retired!!! :wink:


well at least it isn't retread...


----------



## Retired! (Jun 26, 2016)

My wife calls me Too Retired at times................................


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Retired! said:


> My wife calls me Too Retired at times................................


sounds like you have a good handle on it..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

change the n/a to Retired snd make it official...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi , and welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Don't worry too much about the markings on the router, they are just a quick reference and usually not an accurate method for adjustment. The height gauge that Stick suggested, or my favourite, Brass setup bars will each do what you want. There is no right way, or wrong way. Find one that you works for you and go with it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another gauge set that works really well...
https://www.kregtool.com/store/c41/routing-accessories/p152/precision-router-table-setup-bars/

.


----------

